# A young cop with a lot of class!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*A young cop with a lot of class! *

Here is a traffic stop and arrest that just could not go right but for the expert handling by a young copper aided by two fellow officers and Taser stun gun. This kid has the right stuff and this video should be shown in every police academy.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

hahah. I think that was an episode of cops, I have seen it before somewhere.
I love how he says "hey Todd you wanna grab that thing out of your pocket"


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

i think it was on COPS a couple of yrs ago (2004?) i think the 'fox' logo is blocked out (fox should voluntarily do that anyway! lol). Everyone is a tough guy until the taser comes out. (not to change the subject) but I remember one where a lady (in a car) was crazy telling the officer to 'f off' and all this other stuff. He tasered her and she is saying she's going to die and still trying to fight. If anyone has that video post it please


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The one where that crazy black bitch is on the phone and the officer comes up to the car and she is saying to the person on the phone "Oh no girl! Da POlice are gonna arres me! mmmmhhhhmmm girl get yo ass ova her"?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

If it is that one, Someone posted it in another forum. I will see if i can find it.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Awesome! Job well done!


----------

